# F-Secure.



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

*F-Secure's *website-overview *here*.

For someone whose interest in security software or freeware in minimal this may be considered a strange review choice. But for someone interest in what his ISP is up to or all about it may be understandable. Shaw Cable of Canada offers as a part of their Internet access package a software download which they say is free. A download highly recommended by Shaw ensuring their customers security from the myriads of nasties rampant on the Net. They call it Shaw Secure. It is *F-Secure* to all intents and purposes. A package of 'value' *$80.00* for the first year. I tried it out.

I had far more positive responses to it than negative ones. The latter were two. The first was a picky resentment of the GUI's colours which made old eyes struggle; the second prompted me to get rid of it. A taxing job but nothing compared with, say, Norton - why get rid of it? Because Windows Millennium hated it, even though it was touted as being for '98 and 'ME. The download size was 60MBs (if memory serves). The *resource demand *was too much for my system and there was no yielding-up of resource usage once it was running. On *2000* or *XP* no doubt it would be fine.

Oh, and by the way, the system checker before the download said, 'OK, go ahead'.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, I hope they changed it since I tried it last.. Voiced my feelings here; http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/421252-f-secure-worth.html


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/421252-f-secure-worth.html

A few months ago F-Secure was offering a 6mo. free trial, so I tried it. I uninstalled it less than a week later and ran an hijack this to look for any residuals left behind. The only way that I was able to completely uninstall was to email the company and they sent an uninstall script that removed the rest.


----------



## Jomama46 (Jun 20, 2006)

I Hate That Kind Of Trap-crap!


----------

